# Um, I guess we have baby rabbits



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

So I had taken in my brother's rabbits but NOBODY was supposed to be bred.  Well apparently during the dog attack somebody took the opportunity to do the deed because I just found 3 kits on the ground outside the mama rabbit's cage.  They can't have been more than about an hour old.  Still warm. One is small.   There was NO nesting behavior until I went out to feed a little bit ago and saw some pulled fur. Starting futzing around to make her a nesting box just in case and poof, I saw blood and gook on the ground.  Then found kits one two and three.  Three is small and had crawled the furthest.  All boys.  Cut down a 1/2 bushel cardboard box and put some dried grass (we mowed yesterday) her pulled fur and the kits in there and moved her to a bigger cage that would hold the box.   Didn't want to move them but really didn't have a choice.   She freaked about the cage move for all of about 30 seconds and then settled down to checking on the babies.   

3 boys.  Picks to come. I'm going to leave them all alone for the evening to resettle and hopefully nurse.


----------



## Legacy (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats on your babies. You really can't tell at that age if they are boys are girls. I hope they all do well and survive. Keep an eye on the box. I used a cardboard box in a pinch and the momma accidentally dumped the whole think over by putting too much weight on the side when trying to jump in.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

Well surprise!  So, what kind of rabbits are these?  I'm looking for a doe.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh right. I forgot about sexing kits to early.  I'm SO used to eyeballing exterior junk and assuming boy.  


 They are meat crosses.  Dad is  NZ and mom is um pretty and not small. 


 It goes almost up to the ceiling so she can't jump over the side. And I cut a big hole for her but left a 3" lip at one end.  Hopefully she doesn't tip it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, so you save me a doe and a piglet and I'll take a drive out west.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a deal   

 Speaking of which, what kind of pig are you looking for?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 26, 2011)

Well we still have 3 baby buns!  I'm going to try and get pics but the angle is odd and I'm not sure I can get the camera in there.  I think the spotty one will be brown/black on white like mom is.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 26, 2011)

congrats on your surprise! lookin forward to pics...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 27, 2011)

Current mama is doing great.  Looks like she wasn't the only female out at the same time as a male though. The other doe I have was on her side yesterday and I saw her stomach jumping and rolling and as I don't believe rabbits are ruminants I'm suspecting I need to get another nest box ready.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Current mama is doing great.  Looks like she wasn't the only female out at the same time as a male though. The other doe I have was on her side yesterday and I saw her stomach jumping and rolling and as I don't believe rabbits are ruminants I'm suspecting I need to get another nest box ready.


Glad to hear Current Mama doing great.  And yes, sounds like another nest box is needed.  Hope all goes well with her and healthy kits abound.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on surprise babies!  It's amazing with all that turmoil that she's being a good mom.  Great bunny.

We have 4 NZ x Cali baby bucks I can't seem to give away...DH is saying he's going to eat them soon.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats on surprise babies!  It's amazing with all that turmoil that she's being a good mom.  Great bunny.
> 
> We have 4 NZ x Cali baby bucks I can't seem to give away...DH is saying he's going to eat them soon.


DH sounds like a smart man.  I would do the same thing.   That's what it's all about.  Waste not, want not.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> It's a deal
> 
> Speaking of which, what kind of pig are you looking for?


Oops, I never saw this question.  It doesn't really matter what breed (though I love hamps). I just want a very young (like a week old or so) piglet I can raise on milk.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 27, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats on surprise babies!  It's amazing with all that turmoil that she's being a good mom.  Great bunny.
> 
> We have 4 NZ x Cali baby bucks I can't seem to give away...DH is saying he's going to eat them soon.


Yeah I was shocked. First the dog attack, then moving to a new place, then kidding w/o a nest then moving to a new cage and then getting a new nest box.  I was 100% expecting dead/abandoned/eaten babies.   I think if there is a doe in this litter I may hang onto it as a replacement if she proves to be anything like mama because this mama rabbit freakin rocks.


----------

